# Hyatt (Highlands Inn) Perk signing expectation



## wrstlpunkca (May 9, 2006)

Can anyone give me some ball park (estimates or actual experience received) w/ a Hyatt purchase from devloper as to what we might expect being offered across in way of Gold Passport Points and / or other perks at the time of signing if we were to make an offer  on a T/S direct.

Also any practical, sound negotiating tips you may have in getting the best possible deal?  I know most here are against developer purchase and recommend re-sale only, but if one does go the developer route, can you offer any best practices in the neg. process to maximize one's opportunity.

Thanks so much!

J.


----------



## topdog (May 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about Hyatt also so please let us know, if you do contact them, what they offer and what the current prices are.


----------



## Henry M. (May 9, 2006)

I don't know about Hyatt specifically, but with Starwood (and probably most deals of this nature) I'd say refuse to buy until the very last minute. They'll likely offer more perks as you get ready to leave. With Starwood they'll offer a package for the next visit with a ton of Starwood points. They also sometimes up the number of hoitel points they'll offer. They say you have to take the offer the day of the presentation and they can be picky about that, but that doesn't mean you can wait until the absolute last minute or even come back just after you leave.

From what I've seen and heard from others there is no negotiation on price, just on the perks and if you happen to own a resale week you can also negotiate to have it provide full benefits as if purchased from the developer (this is for Starwood).


----------



## Dave M (May 9, 2006)

The best deal will be what Hyatt offers. They don't negotiate on price or on Gold Passport points. See this thread for more info and some alternatives.


----------



## Harriett Harper (May 11, 2006)

If you are looking for a Highlands Inn resale, check out Paradise@timeshare-resale.com.  It's a timeshare real estate office in South Lake Tahoe.  There's a one-bedroom listed for $17,900, but no other information...says it's coming soon!  Paradise also has several Hyatt High Sierra weeks in Incline Village, so you might check those out to compare pricing.

Ellen


----------



## Harriett Harper (May 11, 2006)

Oops...sorry, typed in the email address instead of the website.  Here's the website for Paradise Timeshare Resale - www.timeshare-resale.com.  

Ellen


----------



## MaryH (Dec 21, 2006)

Looked at Beach House and Sunset Harbor Bronze week from HVC and was offered 62K.


----------



## Carmel (Dec 21, 2006)

wrstlpunkca said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me some ball park (estimates or actual experience received) w/ a Hyatt purchase from devloper as to what we might expect being offered across in way of Gold Passport Points and / or other perks at the time of signing if we were to make an offer  on a T/S direct.
> 
> Also any practical, sound negotiating tips you may have in getting the best possible deal?  I know most here are against developer purchase and recommend re-sale only, but if one does go the developer route, can you offer any best practices in the neg. process to maximize one's opportunity.
> 
> ...



Gold 60,000 Platinum 95,000, Diamond 105,000 Also, I can get a week 7, great view for $14,900 plus 60,000 Gold Passports. Total Closing Costs from Hyatt are under $300.


----------



## Kal (Dec 21, 2006)

MaryH said:
			
		

> Looked at Beach House and Sunset Harbor Bronze week from HVC and was offered 62K.


 
A bronze week is at the very bottom of quality weeks.  You should be able to find MANY good deals on the resale market for bronze weeks.  I definitely would not buy from HVC just to get the Hotel incentives.  You'll find those points don't even come close to the savings you'll get thru resale.


----------

